# Take That...And That!!



## SeaBreeze (Mar 26, 2015)




----------



## Pappy (Mar 26, 2015)

Mad tree revenge.


----------



## NancyNGA (Mar 26, 2015)

good one.


----------



## Raven (Mar 26, 2015)

That tree put up a good fight.


----------



## oakapple (Mar 27, 2015)

haha, like that!


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 27, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


>



That was freaking hilarious SB, LOLLLLLLLLL!


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 27, 2015)

"Where there's a will...........


----------



## Pappy (Mar 27, 2015)

They named a movie about this tree. It was called, "Roots.":crying:


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 27, 2015)

you're a sick puppy, I mean pappy


----------



## Falcon (Mar 27, 2015)

My dog was sure disappointed.  There were a lot of messages there and now they're gone.

He hasn't been himself since the uprooting.    (Here Dino;  Have a num num.)


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 27, 2015)

You mean his "pee-mail"?  So he didn't have it backed-up I take it, LOL!!


----------



## Pappy (Mar 27, 2015)

Now this poor tree will probably lose its "bark."


----------

